# Airfix 1/24 Mosquito



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

I've been looking at this model for over a year now and finally got around to purchasing the rather large kit. I read a few of the online builds and reviews so had some sort of idea of what to expect.

This is no Tamiya master class kit. This kit reminds me of the Airfix kits from the 70s that I use to build, just a lot larger. The overall fit is slightly above average, quality of injection mould is average as well as the accompanied paraphernalia. The plastic used by Airfix is some sort of hardened mozzarella cheese.

Anyway to the model. It's big, and has plenty of detail. Instrument panel is highly detailed. I also purchased the brass cannons (2 kits). The quality in these is great, just a bit fidly at times. Below are some photos of the build so far. The overall finished item will look great it's just that the overall modelling experience wasn't there. After some 40 years Airfix still haven't improved their build quality.

Enjoy.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow! it looks like a really well engineered kit and you are doing a good job of building it.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Man that looks nice!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You are doing a beautiful job on her Simon. Watching with interest.....Cheers mark


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

Just wanted to show the fine work required with the photo etched parts. Very small with some fine manipulation required. Great patience required.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking great. I hope one day to start mine, light it and put in motors for the props.

So what paint scheme are you going with? And are you going heavily weathered as well?

Look forward to your progress pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow, great job! That is some fine detail, at least the directions are clear even if seeing the tiny parts may not be. LOL


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice build so far. You've put a lot of work into it. It's a pity it doesn't have the same level of detail that Airfix's smaller scale recent kits have. I've just completed a 1/72 Spitfire Mk IIB and it's got outstanding detail & fit. Same plastic though.


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

Prepping the underside for final spray tomorrow. I'm going the two tone Scottish version, Mark VI I believe.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Scottish?
Plaid??


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

rowdylex said:


> Looking great. I hope one day to start mine, light it and put in motors for the props.



I did look into doing the lights and motor option. The standard airfix mini motors were too large for the engines. you would have to delve into some micro motors from China. Lighting would be pretty straight forward as there wasn't much back in those days, compared to trying to light up an F16 cockpit with full MFDs and HUD. Now that was a bit tricky. Won't be doing that again in a hurry. :freak:


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

Underside complete


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

Topside spray complete. Tomorrow the props go on + ancilliary stuff. Then possibly work on slight weathering and decals.


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

Nearing completion. Just the weathering to apply now. 

This is the heaviest model I've ever built, coming in at 780 grams. 

Wingspan 69cm and length 54cm.

Overall the finish is quite good. Wing to fuselage gaps were minimal. I can see that this was an enginering feat trying to design the build of this model. Construction of the kit was not typical of a standard model. A lot of effort has gone into this kit by Airfix - so good on them.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

One of my favorite airplanes.

Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow, great looking bird.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice build!

Wow, seriously silvering decals, uh?


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

John P said:


> Nice build!
> 
> Wow, seriously silvering decals, uh?


Yep :freak: Hard to hide.

Here's some final shots (normal and slightly desaturated) before I start the next kit.


----------

